# Has anyone tried this Lotto



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's free, paid for by advertising.

https://www.bravoloto.com/onepage/en/index.html


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

So you can get rid of yer cash without even getting up Kev?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Which part of free escaped you Ray ☺☺


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

What's that old saying ? - if something seems too good to be true then it probably is ....

:nerd:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You could be right Keith.

This forum is also free, and worth every penny.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Which part of free escaped you Ray ☺☺


You mean to say Kev they give you money for noting?

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

By all reports it costs you time by having to watch endless advertising, neither fun, exciting or productive, think I'll pass.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes coz we're all so busy


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Yes coz we're all so busy


Yeah you're right, ironically installing and trying to get ad blockers to work.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

😁😁


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> 😁😁


What language is that?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Drew said:


> What language is that?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Just goes to show that we have highly intelligent members on this forum. 

I believe Bletchley Park are recruiting just now.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Huts need painting?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Drew said:


> Just goes to show that we have highly intelligent members on this forum.
> 
> I believe Bletchley Park are recruiting just now.


A previous contributor here would most certainly disagree as he likened me to a thick Paddy. :surprise:

Like most here I probably fall halfway between both descriptions and as Alan mentioned, painting huts might just work out. :grin2::grin2:

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Drew said:


> What language is that?


whatsits from a phone Drew, you're better off not seeing them, we don't need to wind you up this early


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> A previous contributor here would most certainly disagree as he likened me to a thick Paddy. :surprise:
> 
> Like most here I probably fall halfway between both descriptions and as Alan mentioned, painting huts might just work out. :grin2::grin2:
> 
> Terry


Not me. I didn't think you were a Paddy Terry :wink2::wink2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Not me. I didn't think you were a Paddy Terry :wink2::wink2:


No not you Kev, I wouldn't dream of casting such aperspiration on your good name, I meant 'here' as in MHF.:grin2:

Paddy Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> No not you Kev, I wouldn't dream of casting such aperspiration on your good name, I meant 'here' as in MHF.:grin2:
> 
> Paddy Terry


I feel sooo much better for hearing that Terry, I hate them there spirations, makes me fur all wet n sticky.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> whatsits from a phone Drew, you're better off not seeing them, we don't need to wind you up this early


You wind me up Kev? I think not.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not normally on a porpoise


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

have you tried it yet kev

need an update

barry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes been doing it since yesterday Barry.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

And?

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev!! if you win a million just remember I always said you were a good bloke despite what everybody else says.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

barryd said:


> Kev!! if you win a million just remember I always said you were a good bloke despite what everybody else says.


I'll second that, mate .......

:wav:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You can't expect to win on your first go, it'd be nice of course.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You could always try yourselves.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

But that would cut down your odds and pay-out Kev.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No it wouldn't, unless you use the same numbers


----------

